# New to the forum and new to machining.



## Mr.Galt (Feb 25, 2018)

Hello all!
I recently picked up a 1943 South Bend heavy 10 single lever gearbox and 3.5' bed.  It came with a telescopic taper attachment and a tail stock.  I just got done rebuilding it which amounted to cleaning, painting, and re-wicking it.  All parts were in very good condition.  I am currently installing a vfd and a digital tach.  I am currently looking for a 5c collet adapter for the spindle.  

The cool thing about this lathe are the two tags I found when I removed the old, thick paint.  One brass tag says "This machine conforms to the standards of the U.S. War Dept." and the other stainless steel tag says "U.S. War Dept. Chicago Ordinance Dist."

Sorry if this is in the wrong place and thanks for putting together such a nice forum!


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hello and welcome aboard! Sound like a wonderful machine you picked up, perhaps when you've a chance maybe share a couple pics?


----------



## kvt (Feb 25, 2018)

Welcome to the forum and have fun.   Sounds like you have got a nice lathe there.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 25, 2018)

Very cool, show us some pics of that jewel.


----------



## Mr.Galt (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks guys!
I will take some pics tomorrow.  My lathe is at work where it was easier to clean and repaint.  I don't mind making that kind of mess there (of course I clean it up).  This lathe has the bell bottom under drive that is common to that era.  Also, the lathe has a "factory" sink drain in the chip pan for the coolant tank that was mounted below it some time ago.  I didn't repaint it in its usual colors but did it justice with a "Crown Dark Gray" with gloss black accents.


----------



## cathead (Feb 25, 2018)

Welcome!   I'm running a 1940's lathe and also one from the 1920's.  You will like the collets and the VFD. 
Yes, photos, we want photos..... Thanks


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 25, 2018)

welcome to the forum!
there are lots of folks to help out if you have questions!
i can't wait to see the SB.
i have a Wartime SB too, always happy to see another saved


----------



## Mr.Galt (Feb 26, 2018)

Here she is!  One other thing I forgot to mention is that every single shaving and chip I found lodged inside her was brass.  I wonder what she made for the war effort?  Also, I was working on machining the back plate for the 4 jaw and forgot to take it off for the pic.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 26, 2018)

That is a nice looking South Bend, to say the least! Welcome to H-M!


----------



## 682bear (Feb 26, 2018)

Ooooooo... pretty...!

-Bear


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 26, 2018)

WOW, She's beautiful!!!  You did an awesome job on 'er.


----------



## Redmech (Feb 26, 2018)

That’s a beauty. Nice work.


----------



## cg285 (Feb 26, 2018)

my grandfather got a ww1 deferment because he was building milling machines, in pittsburgh, for the war effort. would be real curious to see one of those.


----------



## dlane (Feb 26, 2018)

Turned out real nice , kinda reminds me of mine, it’s a little more dirty now.


----------



## brino (Feb 26, 2018)

Mr.Galt said:


> I didn't repaint it in its usual colors but did it justice with a "Crown Dark Gray" with gloss black accents.



That looks fantastic!
The only problem is that it needs some chips on it.

Welcome to the Hobby Machinist.

-brino


----------



## Mr.Galt (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for all of the comments!  I can't wait to make some chips!

By the way, does anyone know where I could get a drawing with measurements for the spindle collet adapter?  I will search the forum and see what I find.


----------



## cathead (Mar 2, 2018)

Wow!  It's beautiful!  As UglyDog would say, she's beautiful!.............It's likely in excellent shape with a history
of only brass chips............curvy, ya know.......


----------



## Mr.Galt (Mar 2, 2018)

Thank you and the lathe is in good shape.  The ways did show some wear but not that much.  Everything else was in really good shape.  To keep withe its history of nonferrous metal turning, my first project was the Eagle 66 clone from this forum.  I wanted to make it out of brass but couldn't find any the right dimensions.  I made the outlet tube from steel brake line, the tip of the tube and the trigger button is brass, the rest is copper.  I have never turned copper before and it had some challenges.  Chucking the material was challenging also as it is very soft.  Please excuse the few apprentice marks :- ).    Also, I still have to drill and tap a hole in the copper valve body to take a .250" bolt to hold the cap on.  Then its off to the buffing wheel.


----------



## Tozguy (Mar 2, 2018)

If I had a lathe that nice I would not want to get chips on it! Even gold coloured ones!
I'd feel better if you got another lathe to turn with.


----------



## cathead (Mar 3, 2018)

If you are worried about chips, it's the fine stuff that can get under the ways and cause problems, stuff like abrasives or cast iron dust. 
Big chips, usually not much of a problem.  I don't worry much when I'm taking a heavy cut...


----------



## Janderso (Mar 27, 2018)

Mr.Galt said:


> Thank you and the lathe is in good shape.  The ways did show some wear but not that much.  Everything else was in really good shape.  To keep withe its history of nonferrous metal turning, my first project was the Eagle 66 clone from this forum.  I wanted to make it out of brass but couldn't find any the right dimensions.  I made the outlet tube from steel brake line, the tip of the tube and the trigger button is brass, the rest is copper.  I have never turned copper before and it had some challenges.  Chucking the material was challenging also as it is very soft.  Please excuse the few apprentice marks :- ).    Also, I still have to drill and tap a hole in the copper valve body to take a .250" bolt to hold the cap on.  Then its off to the buffing wheel.
> 
> View attachment 260285


Where did you get the plans for the oil can??
Great idea.


----------



## rock_breaker (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome, that is a pretty nice machine. About the chips, no doubt they will come
Ray.


----------

